# Pistashio Project



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

This is not my kind of wood working, but a nephew of one of our WW club members sent this to her and she passed it on to me. I will pass it on to you guys /gals as an example of what can be done with a minimum of tools and scraps of wood, and a huge imagination. Not sure where this person lives, but have a hunch it is in another country. It is sort of long, and when I started it I was only going to watch snippets,but ened up watching the whole thing. 

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks Herb..


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Herb Stoops said:


> Not sure where this person lives, but have a hunch it is in another country.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS2UWTCKBHU&feature=youtu.be


Almost a whole 'nother country.... Southern California


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Mere opinion. Don't much care for such constructions. Interesting wood, however. We have a lot of pistacio production around here. They seem to like arid, dry conditions. Occasionally you find a branch with a foot or so of straight wood. Very gnarley wood.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I like the wood, but my idea of art.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Tom, around Casa Grande, AZ, there are huge Pistachio orchards. Like Pecans, after a time, they drastically lose their productivity and need to be removed and replaced. There's a guy down there that salvages the logs and slabs them...as well as big mesquites. He has some Pistachio slabs that are 18"-20" by maybe 4'. I've never worked any but he has and says it's a difficult job. But, his tables are magnificent.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Interesting video and the wood was interesting but not my idea of woodworking or art. An acquired taste I guess.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Interesting. All I could think of is how many pen blanks I could get from that one piece of wood. Plus, to me, that is just something else to dust.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's definitely woodworking,. Just think if I used my more formal shop techniques the final item may not have had that same look.

Everything I saw looked safe and he had an idea of choosing the right pieces of wood for the right area, he really thought about it. This is a mistake I see woodworkers make all the time. They get so involved with the process they forget to lay out the wood. For example, the face grain on the drawers doesn't flow and when a dresser is complete and then the woodworker think to himself, darn I could of had this grain go straight through. Many times they never realize it until someone else points it out. This guy really thought about it. This is in no way this guys first project, he was way to organized. 

For what the end project was I think how he did it was the perfect way, FOR HIM. 

Many times I have made rustic stuff and in the end had to make it look more rustic, maybe I should have used rustic techniques to get rustic results from the beginning, it worked here.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Google Enzo Mari if you want to see real woodworking art....Tongue FIRMLY in cheek.

Just a taste....Enzo Mari Autoprogettazione dining table


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Interesting video and the wood was interesting but not my idea of woodworking or art. An acquired taste I guess.




hehehehehehehe!!!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, I don't like that style at all, it's not rustic, for me it's not even a style. I guess the style could be call simplistic or even "stickframe" style. If some people like that great, it is a niche and we do need niches to survive. Looking at the prices maybe I need to raid mine. 

My taste says Enzo Mari stuff has zero character compared to what the guy in the video made. It is all personal preference after tall.

This table cost over $3000.00, the chair over $380.00. Where are the clients for this type stuff? If there were many we would all be rich.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

These guys are making a mockery of wood working, IMHO.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That chair is certainly a visual joke.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

JOAT said:


> I like the wood, but my idea of art.


Whoops. Should read 'but "not" my idea of art.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> Google Enzo Mari if you want to see real woodworking art....Tongue FIRMLY in cheek.
> 
> Just a taste....Enzo Mari Autoprogettazione dining table


Jeez, that looks like a poorly made picnic table.

Holy Cow, just saw the chair picture. Looks like it was made with pallet wood. Bet it will be uncomfortable sitting too.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Herb,
Normally I don't see such a long videos but this time It paid off. Very interesting the black light effect on that wood.


----------

